# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  What race are you?

## Trinnity

What race are you?  If you're half of one and half of another, this poll is anonymous and multiple choice. 
Please don't multi choice past one half or one quarter full blooded whatever.

Wait for the poll....it'll be up in about one minute.

----------


## gamewell45

I was very tempted to select "lizard" but better judgement prevailed for a change.   :Smile:

----------

jackalope (08-09-2014),Jen (06-05-2015),KSigMason (10-28-2013),Madison (12-19-2015),NuYawka (04-03-2014),Sinestro/Green Arrow (10-28-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

> I was very tempted to select "lizard" but better judgement prevailed for a change.


Well, I tried to cover everyone, but I left out Aborigine. I'm pretty sure it's more likely we have real aliens in the forum than an Aborigine, and I'm only allowed 10 options.

----------

DriftingSand (08-23-2014),lostbeyond (10-27-2013)

----------


## Perianne

> I was very tempted to select "lizard" but better judgement prevailed for a change.


Lizard was not really a choice for you.  It is for Hillary in case she is a member here.

----------

Coolwalker (06-05-2014),fyrenza (10-28-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

I would have selected Human if it had been an option.

----------

Bondo (02-17-2014),countryboy (10-28-2013),fyrenza (10-28-2013),jackalope (08-09-2014),sotmfs (07-17-2014),The XL (11-22-2013)

----------


## lostbeyond

> I would have selected Human if it had been an option.


Do you always set the bar this high?   :Smile:

----------

NuYawka (04-03-2014)

----------


## lostbeyond

> Well, I tried to cover everyone, but I left out Aborigine. I'm pretty sure it's more likely we have *real aliens* in the forum than an Aborigine, and I'm only allowed 10 options.


Finally!  My recognition has arrived.  It sucks to be non-existent.  Does the "alien" category cover software products coded in alien labs?

----------


## Roadmaster

I would have clicked on southern.

----------

Cliffhanger (11-08-2015),fyrenza (10-28-2013),Perianne (10-27-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

> Finally!  My recognition has arrived.  It sucks to be non-existent.  Does the "alien" category cover software products coded in alien labs?


No, that would be AI.

----------


## Matt

I didn't see Jedi on there....

----------


## EvilObamaClone

Trans Am.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Please.  When did we let humans in here?


That's a big mistake.  All humans do is muck up the system and cause trouble.

----------

goosey (04-03-2015),texmaster (06-11-2015)

----------


## Neo

> From what I have seen on this forum lately, it might not be wise for people to say.


I am white, British Anglo Saxon. My maternal family lived as far as I have researched in the South of my shire.
My Paternal family are originally from Lancashire in the north east of England, I have very green eyes, my skin is very white and I burn easily in the sun, my hair was light brown and I have freckles.
My surname is unusual, it originated in one place where my Paternal family lived, it is Germanic in meaning.

----------


## Rudy2D

> I am white, British Anglo Saxon. My maternal family lived as far as I have researched in the South of my shire.
> My Paternal family are originally from Lancashire in the north east of England, I have very green eyes, my skin is very white and I burn easily in the sun, my hair was light brown and I have freckles.
> My surname is unusual, it originated in one place where my Paternal family lived, it is Germanic in meaning.


My Grandfather was Bavarian--"Lindenberger."  The rest of me is British; Scotch-Irish; French; Accadian; and--last but not least--African.  Must be why I like Colt .45 and Fried Chicken so much.   :Biglaugh:

----------



----------


## Daily Bread

> My Grandfather was Bavarian--"Lindenberger."  The rest of me is British; Scotch-Irish; French; Accadian; and--last but not least--African.  Must be why I like Colt .45 and Fried Chicken so much.




You had to realize this was gonna come !

----------



----------


## Rudy2D

Nah.  I haven't had watermelon in 30 years.

----------



----------


## JackSchlitz

> The human race.


What is your definition of human?

----------


## Neo

I had a headache again today, the sun was very bright, walking outside without my sunglasses brings headaches on...squinting in the sun brings it on.
Having green eyes I am  light sensitive, even in overcast conditions whilst driving will bring headaches on from squinting.
When I was a young man I suffered sun stroke a few times, because of that I do not sun bathe.

----------


## sotmfs

Thanks for making the poll  anonymous.I don't want anyone knowing I am a mix of 4 or more races.

----------

Trinnity (04-23-2015)

----------


## Neo

> Thanks for making the poll  anonymous.I don't want anyone knowing I am a mix of 4 or more races.


Same here, Being British(Celtic) I Probably I have Italian (Roman) German (Anglo Saxon, Frank, Jute.) Norman (Danish) Irish (Brunn) in me.....phew..what a relief to know someone else is of mixed race  :Wink:

----------


## sotmfs

> Same here, Being British(Celtic) I Probably I have Italian (Roman) German (Anglo Saxon, Frank, Jute.) Norman (Danish) Irish (Brunn) in me.....phew..what a relief to know someone else is of mixed race


Glad to be of relief!! LOL!
My Mother was born in Germany in 1929.My Father was born in Tennessee in 1920.His Mother was Cherokee ,His Father Dutch ,Scottish,and more.

----------



----------


## Neo

> Glad to be of relief!! LOL!
> My Mother was born in Germany in 1929.My Father was born in Tennessee in 1920.His Mother was Cherokee ,His Father Dutch ,Scottish,and more.


this is a picture of my green eyes, what colour are yours?

----------


## sotmfs

Thanks for the thanks,Trinity!!
Again,I will say "This is a good site!!"Thank you for providing it.

----------


## sotmfs

> this is a picture of my green eyes, what colour are yours?


Brown.Some would say that is because I am full of shit!!

----------



----------


## Neo

> Brown.Some would say that is because I am full of shit!!


My mothers side are all green eyed, my fathers side are all blue eyed, my elder brother is my clone but he has blue eyes.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

Fourth generation Texan on my mom's side, third generation on my dad's side, whose family has been traced back (via DNA) to Lord Bracewell who came here from England in 1652.  Not sure about my mom's heritage, but I've heard Scotland.  We all have brown eyes and fleshtone (Crayola #63) skin, so I chose white.

----------

Snappo (06-10-2015)

----------


## patrickt

Sorry, Trinnity, but the racists on the left insist that if you have one drop of black blood, then you're black.

----------


## Neo

> Sorry, Trinnity, but the racists on the left insist that if you have one drop of black blood, then you're black.


once women go black, they never come back.  :Smile:

----------


## goosey

My Mother is a Jewish-Australian and my Father is English-Australian.

My Father is a race trader  :Sad20:

----------


## sotmfs

> Sorry, Trinnity, but the racists on the left insist that if you have one drop of black blood, then you're black.


Not so.That was the rule in the past and law in many Southern states.
What do the racists on the right insist?Oh,I forgot,there are no racists on the right!!

----------


## Rudy2D

> Sorry, Trinnity, but the racists on the left insist that if you have one drop of black blood, then you're black.


Yo--what'chu got gen us blacks, yo?

----------

smartmouthwoman (04-23-2015)

----------


## NuYawka

> My Mother is a Jewish-Australian and my Father is English-Australian.
> 
> My Father is a race trader


That explains EVERYTHING.

----------


## Subdermal

I am Quarter-Rican.

And 3/4 German.   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## smartmouthwoman

100% Texan

----------

texmaster (06-11-2015)

----------


## sotmfs

> Sorry, Trinnity, but the racists on the left insist that if you have one drop of black blood, then you're black.


Sorry Patrick,but that was the law in many states in the past and the racists,whether on the left or the right ,had everything to do with it.

----------


## sotmfs

> I am Quarter-Rican.
> 
> And 3/4 German.


I am 1/2 German,1/4 Cherokee,and the rest being Scotch,Dutch and more.

----------


## Jen

> I was very tempted to select "lizard" but better judgement prevailed for a change.


me too..... :Facepalm:

----------


## Jen

I said "white" but really I"m sort of a beige color.......a little pinkish.  However................  I found out that I do glow in black light.   :Justkidding:

----------

sotmfs (06-05-2015)

----------


## sotmfs

> I said "white" but really I"m sort of a beige color.......a little pinkish.  However................  I found out that I do glow in black light.


Likewise!!

----------

Jen (06-05-2015)

----------


## goosey

More English than the English.

----------


## sotmfs

> More English than the English.


One can't get anymore English than that.

----------


## Snappo

> I would have selected Human if it had been an option.


I was hoping NASCAR was up there.

----------


## Snappo

> Fourth generation Texan on my mom's side, third generation on my dad's side, whose family has been traced back (via DNA) to Lord Bracewell who came here from England in 1652.  Not sure about my mom's heritage, but I've heard Scotland.  We all have brown eyes and fleshtone (Crayola #63) skin, so I chose white.


Have you done AncestryDNA.com yet?  Best $100 ever spent.  Are you in DAR?  I'm in SAR and my wife is in DAR.

----------


## Pepper Belly

White and hunky. Mom was an immigrant from Europe, paternal grandfather an immigrant from Canada.

----------


## Pepper Belly

Technically I am a Native American.

----------


## sotmfs

I am an American Native!!

----------


## liberal_hack

I hate multiple choice; what if I get it wrong?

----------


## Marcus Snarkus

Homo sapien.

----------


## Neo

Although I am English I have been categorised as being Celtic Nordid/Brunn/pontid

----------


## Red Rackham

White English. The police would describe me as IC1.

----------


## Hairball

NASCAR.

Oh, human races! Sorry, wrong topic.

100% Irish. I guess that makes me white. If not, I need some makeup.

----------


## Red Rackham

> Homo sapien.


Yes you are, probably. However the questioner was asking about race not species.

----------


## Svante

.
Hillary will be alien, including the lizard

----------


## Swedgin

I am Human with some trace elements of Kree DNA.

Haven't tried the Terrigen Mist, yet.....

----------


## Coolwalker

Footrace

----------


## Unrepentant Rebel

> I was very tempted to select "lizard" but better judgement prevailed for a change.


Sorta negates any reason to take it seriously.

----------


## Roadmaster

The race things always is funny. Not only does one person have four grandparents but those grandparents also had 4 each. I was watching a paternity show and this black family was so mad they had a blond haired blue eyed grandchild very white skin. This grandchild if they marry whites 5 generations from now will consider themselves only white. It was sad but funny.

----------


## 2cent

I used to do the 100 meter hurdles, myself. Was pretty good at it, but some one else was always better.
Does that count?

----------

